# [Warmachine/Hordes] Awesome Bombadier Bombshell and Druid gone Wilder limited edition



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

These are the Gencon Exclusives (but availiiable to everyone else from Privateer Press's online store during gencon (over the next 3 days)


















Also there was a resculpt of the Pyro-troll, though that's a regular, non-limited release - looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I picked up the two limited ed sculpts for painting. I particularly like the taunting of the whelp on the base of the wilder.

It's incredibly annoying that they didn't have the Ashlynn resculpt available as well (which I would have bought too), since that is a convention exclusive until they can be arsed to put it up on the online store later. So much better than the horrific old Ashlynn.










The new pyre troll is vomit inducing compared to the old sculpt.

Trolls are without a doubt the ugliest privateer press range and the new sculpts keep being awful.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> I picked up the two limited ed sculpts for painting. I particularly like the taunting of the whelp on the base of the wilder.
> 
> It's incredibly annoying that they didn't have the Ashlynn resculpt available as well (which I would have bought too), since that is a convention exclusive until they can be arsed to put it up on the online store later. So much better than the horrific old Ashlynn.
> 
> ...


I kind of like the Asthetic of them actually, it's ugly in a cool way. These new sculpts look a little bit closer to the Dire Troll proportions - longer arms, shorter legs, more ape-like - than the old sculpts, and I think that suits them well enough. That said, if I were collecting trolls, because they're probably going to use the same torso/legs for the new slag troll, I'd probably want one of the old metal sculpts, and one of the plastics, just for variety.

As for Ashyln, they shouldn't have made that an alternate PP exclusive sculpt, they should have called it a resculpt and have that as normal model, as it's sooooo nice.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Their booth at Gencon had almost a big a line as Fantasy Flight Games.

Never got to get my druid model. Too long of a line with too much to do.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> Their booth at Gencon had almost a big a line as Fantasy Flight Games.
> 
> Never got to get my druid model. Too long of a line with too much to do.


Order it through the web store then, though it might be taken down soon. Be quick just incase.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

maddermax said:


> Order it through the web store then, though it might be taken down soon. Be quick just incase.


Yeah, they're gone.

They said they will release the Ashlynn resculpt for public availability via the web store, but no sign of when.


----------

